# Wild caught Victoria and Eduard Lake cichlids.



## pierremarsal (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello.

Me and my father live in Uganda and during our free time we enjoy fishing.
Here are some of the cichlids we caught wild.

We am currently preparing a breeding room in order to provide (export) new species (not yet described) and old favorites (sp red back scraper, latifaciatus, ect...)

Here are some of the photos.

Lake Eduard
Hapochromis Limax


Lake Eduard
Aeneocolor.


Lake Eduard.
Unknown, Predator.


Lake Victoria
Red back scraper.


Lake George.
Unknown, possibly THORACHROMIS PHARYNGALIS.
Found dead.


Anyway, we are not sure about the identifications and your help will be very appreciated :thumb: .
We also found it very difficult to acclimatize them to tank conditions.

BR
Pierre Marsal


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, great pics. They're some of the healthiest, fattest vics I've seen. I'm really interested in the predatory fish.


----------



## pierremarsal (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes..,
Unfortunately i do not know its name and i failed to find any descriptions so far.
It was caught in lake Edward where little research as been done.The locals claim to know it and that it is very common.

here another picture of this piscivore


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! That's way cool!! Some stunning fish there!


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for posting some nice wild photos.


----------



## harpagochromis (May 20, 2016)

Dear Jean-Pierre

AMAZING & STUNNING fish you show us!
I hope your breeding program is going well.
I was breeding lake victoria cichlids for conservational issues for several years and are definitely interested in importing species/stocks of fish.
We are a group of enthusiastic breeders in Europe and would be happy to get some fresh fish into our tanks and the program.
Please let me know how things are going.
Thank you very much for posting these beautiful treasures!

Best regards,
Moritz


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

thanks Jean Pierre the piscivoe is absolutly stunning.. great pics... xris


----------



## NECA (Jun 6, 2016)

Has there been any progress with the breeding of these fish? And is there a possibility of selling some of the F0s?


----------

